# Alucard vs Alucard



## Luxiano (Sep 24, 2009)

Alucard ( Castlevania Symphony of the night ) 

*VS*
Alucard ( Hellsing )


Basically it's end-game Alucard from Castlevania and he has all his father's abilities and Alucard (Hellsing) acknowledges him as a catergory S-Vampire  and fights him at 100%.

Location : on top of the castle where Alucard (Hellsing) fought Incognito

Who wins ?



ps : Obviously my thread will fails if nobody knows Alucard from castlevania.


----------



## Blue (Sep 24, 2009)

I just don't think there's anything Castlevania could do to kill Hellsing, let alone kill him 2 or 3 million times over.


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 24, 2009)

Even if Alucard from Hellsing would have his best sword from the game that cuts  incredibly fast he would have no chance against the Hellsing Alucard, no chance at all.


----------



## Luxiano (Sep 24, 2009)

narutorulez said:


> Even if Alucard from Hellsing would have his best sword from the game that cuts  incredibly fast he would have no chance against the Hellsing Alucard, no chance at all.



Are you sure my friend ?

A.Castlevania easily speedblitzes A.Hellsing also A.Castlevania is half human , A.Hellsing guns won't be effective against him and he is able to perform short-range teleportations , but granted the only problem is A.Hellsing regeneration.



> I just don't think there's anything Castlevania could do to kill Hellsing, let alone kill him 2 or 3 million times over.



Does A.Hellsing can really regenerate "2 or 3 million times" , he was barely able to regenerate himself against Incognito because of all the blood in the castle.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 24, 2009)

End series Hellsing Alucard is practically impossible to kill with his Schrodinger ability, although if we're using the "three million lives" start of series Alucard (with Baskerville and everything), Castlevania Alucard might be able to take him by manifesting Castlevania with his father's abilities.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 24, 2009)

End of Series Alucard is omnipresent, thanks to Schrodinger ability.


----------

